
Carrier IQ Detector is available on the Android Market - find out if you have it - dbin78
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.carrieriqdetector
======
aw3c2
I suggest using this open-source alternative instead:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.simp...](https://market.android.com/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.simplecarrieriqdetector)

~~~
mikemaccana
They don't pay as much attention to UI as these guys. I'd rather use the
better app.

~~~
babebridou
UI? what ui? All the app does is open a detection report. The "better app"
shows a green/yellow icon and links to other apps. The "worse app" shows a
list of tests performed along with "found/not found".

The whole app UI is basically install/run/home/uninstall.

(by the way, no carrierIQ found on Motorola Atrix w/Orange French ISP)

~~~
mikemaccana
Yep. As someone who wants to know if they have CarrierIQ, my main concern is
whether I have CarrierIQ.

~~~
babebridou
So isn't your best strategy to install both apps just to be sure? They don't
seem to have the exact same detection procedure nor the same result.

I'm starting to wonder why I'm even arguing, it's like comparing the landing
page of a company website to its wikipedia entry when all you want is the
exact spelling of their latest product.

------
D_Drake
Every single app review says their phone was clean. That makes me think this
app is less detector and more placebo.

------
lfx
Any of us in Europe has CarrierIQ? None of my friends has on their phones.
P.S. I bought my phone not from network provider.

~~~
rossmasters
I'm on Orange, UK - I can't find any of the related apps in the applications
list and the Voodoo app says it isn't present. I'm yet to check LogCat myself.

However, I've not actually seen anyone directly say that it's US only but I
haven't seen any Europeans claiming they have it either. I'm fairly certain
it's only used on American carriers at the moment.

------
SuperJ
This app worked. I have an Atrix 2. I froze the process associated with cIQ.
I'm not an advocate for violating peoples privacy but if they want to collect
the texts i send to my mother they can have at it. The lack of disclosure is
obviously a problem though. What was infuriating to me is now my phones
battery life has increased by 1/3. For the last few weeks and probably on my
older android devices this nonsense has been sucking the battery down like a
sorority girl drinking malibu. On the atrix 2 the process you want to freeze
is called "device health application"

------
bconway
I see this as a triumph of the Android ecosystem. Carriers (Verizon) have the
option of doing the right thing and not inflicting this invasive tracking
software/rootkit on their users.

With Apple's our-rule-is-law, whether you're on AT&T, Verizon, or Sprint, you
don't have a choice. You _have_ Carrier IQ.

------
dlsspy
No CIQ on Republic Wireless.

[http://republicwireless.com/forum/news-
discussions/suggestio...](http://republicwireless.com/forum/news-
discussions/suggestions/carrier-iq)

------
wildmXranat
Score 320, with CIQ active and running on Infuse4g on Rogers Wireless. I
guess, I shouldn't be surprised considering it's Rogers.

Is there a detailed list of what CIQ transmits ?

------
daimyoyo
So my Sprint Replenish does have Carrier IQ. Now that I know, how do I get rid
of it?

~~~
mike-cardwell
root it and installed a non-tainted ROM like Cyanogenmod.

~~~
daimyoyo
I just looked at the website and they don't support my phone. Do you have any
other suggestions for what I can use on a samsung replenish?

------
jaipilot747
Dell Streak 5, Softbank: Not found (checked with both apps)

------
epo
Another way to get the guileless to install malware?

~~~
andybak
Any evidence or should we assume all app are now malware?

------
antimora
Not found on Samsung Charge (Android 2.3)

------
biobot
NO (Samsung galaxy S II, T-Mobile)

------
joshu
No (Sony Magic Cap)

------
tanelpuhu
No (Desire, cm7.1)

~~~
Estragon
This scandal was the trigger for me to finally root my phone and install CM.

